
Microsoft now claims that Linux falls short solely on server-side - ionicabizau
They said: &quot;However, sometimes your solution is focused solely on server-side operating systems, and that&#x27;s where Linux falls short.&quot;
(http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.whymicrosoft.com&#x2F;Pages&#x2F;linux.aspx)<p>I only remembered a joke:<p>&quot;Microsoft is not the answer.
Microsoft is the question.
&quot;No&quot; is the answer!&quot;<p>(via nixCraft - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;nixcraft&#x2F;photos&#x2F;a.431194973560553.114666.126000117413375&#x2F;911435992203113&#x2F;?type=1&amp;theater)
======
higherpurpose
Their statements about Windows being more secure than Linux were also pretty
hilarious.

~~~
Someone1234
Why?

Windows 2008/R2/2012 has really great defaults (secure by default), automatic
updates, everything external disabled by default, and tons of under-the-hood
improvements to mitigate unknown vulnerabilities.

With Windows Core the attack surface shrinks even smaller.

In the last few years I cannot think of any automatic malware spreading via
Windows Server 2008 or onwards but I can think of several instances where
services running on Linux distributions have been impacted to different
degrees.

The Linux kernel is definitely ahead of the Windows kernel both in terms of
security but also in terms of technology. However the Linux operating system
(as in "normal" Linux distributions) are highly inconsistent and many have
insecure-by-default configurations (like Apache/PHP/MySQL running out-of-the-
box, but often with an insecure PHP and updates not installing for several
more days automatically).

I'd say that the statement that Windows Server is more secure than Linux
(operating system) is likely more true than it is false. But frankly a lot of
people in the Linux space are so arrogant that they don't really take security
as seriously as they could. Even with mounting reports of infected Linux
servers spreading malware, spam, or being used to launch DDoS attacks.

Are Linux servers as big of a threat as insecure Windows clients? No. No
they're not. But that is largely a numbers game, there are maybe 150+ Windows
clients for every 1 Linux server. But if we're talking server Vs. server,
Linux would likely be the number #1 most commonly infected in 2014.

------
MalcolmDiggs
Ha! Tweeting that Microsoft joke. Hadn't heard that before.

